# retarded dove?



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey, it's been a while since I've been on this forum, but I seem to have a retarded spotted turtledove living in my garden. Can doves be mentally retarded, because this one is really strange. He is very slow to react and has a very strange shuffle and way of holding himself. He also looks like he's been attacked, as some feathers have been pulled out and he's missing tail feathers.

He was hanging around all of yesterday afternoon and stayed overnight in one of our trees. He's been here all of today as well. The dove is coping well with other doves and doesn't have a problem getting into the scrum to eat.

The thing that's really strange is he's very small. Ridiculously small in fact. He's an adult (because of the strong markings around his neck) but is about half the size of regular doves.

This is what I'm thinking. Either:
- The dove is a runt who is a bit simple
- He's had a stroke, because he seems to droop to one side, and was then attacked
- He's been attacked and his behaviour is a symptom (but then why is he so small?)
- He has an illness

What do you guys think? Here are some photos. Sorry about the quality - I had to zoom in a lot because he was far away.

This one isn't really a good example of his size because he's gone all puffy. I'm concerned because that's how Fawn looked before she passed away. But he's not always puffy, unlike her. Check out how scruffy he looks.










This is taken out of my bedroom window. His tailfeathers are poking out over the roof










This is a comparison of his tailfeathers (left) with a normal dove (right)










I don't really want to catch him because it'll probably do more harm than good. Besides, it's impossible to get close to him so there'd be no way of catching him. Do you guys know a specific illness he might have?

Thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Just oen quick suggestion: I wonder if it is possible that the dove was rescued as a baby and raised by someone, to be released? Reason I say that is because we have a couple of Eurasian Collared Doves who are very small, and were pretty much raised from very young. It does seem that when they are not naturally raised, they do not develop as well.

John


----------



## Chris Y (Mar 5, 2007)

I have known at least one collared dove to go basically 'mad'. We had one in for rehab a while ago, and it was attacked as a youngster by crows and left for dead. It was brought in and fed up, but it never really recovered particularly well, and was aggressive to anyone who went near it. It had to be constantly hand-fed as it wouldn't feed itself. 

See if you can observe this one feeding. If it isn't, it may be worth trying to capture it to keep it under obs for a while.


----------



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

Chris Y said:


> I have known at least one collared dove to go basically 'mad'. We had one in for rehab a while ago, and it was attacked as a youngster by crows and left for dead. It was brought in and fed up, but it never really recovered particularly well, and was aggressive to anyone who went near it. It had to be constantly hand-fed as it wouldn't feed itself.
> 
> See if you can observe this one feeding. If it isn't, it may be worth trying to capture it to keep it under obs for a while.


He doesn't have a problem feeding, and just acts like the other doves. I wouldn't be able to capture it, and don't really think that would help. I'm just hoping to find out what people think might be the problem, so if he suddenly becomes unwell and I have to take him in, I'll have a bit of an idea as to what to do.


----------



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

The dove's been here all of today, and I've managed to take some better photos. His wing became a little caught on a branch and mum went out to help him. He just let her lift his wing out of the way and didn't even react! There must be something wrong with him. His wings seem very small and rounded compared with the other doves, and they don't lie flush with his body.

When he feeds, note how he cranes nis neck diagonally. He also sits down while he eats, looking like he's roosting.










Here's a better photo to demonstrate his scruffiness










A few months ago there was a young dove with no neck markings hanging around in our garden in the bushes, in the place where doves seem to go when they are unwell or ready to die. We were very worried about him, as he seemed frightened, very small, and was too young to be by himself. However, we weren't able to catch him and he disappeared the next day. Could that be him? Could he have been either abandoned by his parents, or the baby of one of the doves that has recently passed away? Maybe he could be Fawn's baby, as this happened not long after we took her in. Is it possible for young ones to grow up abnormally if they don't have their parents? He's got a very strange way of carrying himself, and some equally strange habits.

Again, I really do not wish to catch him since he seems able to take care of himself. But I will if he's obviously unwell. Any other ideas as to what's wrong?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for your concern over this dove.

I think it is better to be able to asses what is wrong with the bird if you could catch him. It is hard to tell from the pictures, but the bird may need some human intervention to survive.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Cass said:


> The dove's been here all of today, and I've managed to take some better photos. His wing became a little caught on a branch and mum went out to help him. He just let her lift his wing out of the way and didn't even react! There must be something wrong with him. His wings seem very small and rounded compared with the other doves, and they don't lie flush with his body.
> 
> 
> A few months ago there was a young dove with no neck markings hanging around in our garden in the bushes, in the place where doves seem to go when they are unwell or ready to die. We were very worried about him, as he seemed frightened, very small, and was too young to be by himself. However, we weren't able to catch him and he disappeared the next day. Could that be him? Could he have been either abandoned by his parents, or the baby of one of the doves that has recently passed away? Maybe he could be Fawn's baby, as this happened not long after we took her in. Is it possible for young ones to grow up abnormally if they don't have their parents? He's got a very strange way of carrying himself, and some equally strange habits.
> ...


I can understand your hesitation in not catching this bird, but the fact that your mom was able to free him tells me that there is something not right with this bird. Most animals will do everything they can to hide the fact that they are ill or injured, even our pets. By the time the bird looks like he can no longer fend for himself, it may be too late for this bird to be helped. Unless you take him in, you can almost guarantee that some other animal will kill this bird, whether it is a dog, cat, squirrel, racoon or other bird. One other thing to keep in mind is that most flock birds fuss and squabble over the best feeding and roosting spots. If this one cannot stand up for itself, then it will not be able to compete successfully in any flock and again, will be on the fringes and more likely to fail victim to a predator.
Please take this little one in. There are many people on this forum that can coach you and help you successfully take care of this bird so you and your family won't be alone in this endevour. Thanks.


----------



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm still not sure whether to catch him. He seems to be capable of looking after himself albeit that incident with the wing. I didn't actually see him at all today, but we weren't home until 6ish, and all the birds have usually gone to bed by then.

Is it possible for a dove to be abandoned at a young age, and then grow up with strange habits?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is just not possible for anyone to offer any concrete ideas without benefit of a proper examination. Sounds like you've spotted enough 'oddities' about the bird to justify bringing him in, before it's too late. 

If he spends much time lying down and seems to have any problem standing for any length of time, it may be as simple as a calcium deficiency.

Odd movements of the neck when trying to eat could signify canker in the throat.

There just is no way to know without a close examination.

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If your mother could catch him (detangle his wing) anybody could, including any predator (cat, racoon, possum, snake, dog etc). So, please do catch him and bring him in.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Please do catch him and bring him in. His feathers look that way probably because he has been malnourished much of his young life. He will need some good food and care to get his feather back in shape. He will never make it on his own in the condition he is in right now, in my opinion.


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2007)

In my area when it comes to wild doves we only have mourning doves,
The only time i will see them doing things like you mentioned is when they survive a shotgun blast or getting hit by a car,but that doesnt explain why he is a runt...........


----------



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll have a think about it, but I still haven't seen him. If I did take him in, I'm just worried about him freaking out and injuring himself. When we put Fawn in the cat carrier she went nuts. Also, he may become too scared to eat if he's taken out of his normal environment.

This is such a difficult decision.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Cass said:


> The dove's been here all of today, and I've managed to take some better photos. His wing became a little caught on a branch and mum went out to help him. He just let her lift his wing out of the way and didn't even react! There must be something wrong with him. His wings seem very small and rounded compared with the other doves, and they don't lie flush with his body.
> 
> When he feeds, note how he cranes nis neck diagonally. He also sits down while he eats, looking like he's roosting.
> 
> ...


Cass, I strongly advise you to try and catch this bird if he returns. Just by looking at his feathers, stance, the fact that your mom was already able to get close and help him once, and your comments on his continued poor condition leads me to believe that he's living on the margin and it won't be long before it's too late. He might freak out when he's first caught but with a little quiet and darkness he should settle down at least long enough to see if there is something you can do to help him. Better to try now rather than wait much longer. Good luck.


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2007)

If you do decide to take him in,you should keep him till he looks half way decent,so if you dont want him to injure himself you can clip the primary feathers on one of the wings,but dont clip both just one,that way if he decides to freak out he gets thrown off balance since one wing is clipped and the other isnt.Also make sure the USFWS doesnt find out your raising a wild type dove,to raise him legally you would need a rehab permit or a special purpose dove and pigeon license.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm just saying this for others on the site, please don't clip the wings of a bird you may plan on releasing later.

It is possible that the dove is retarded, I've had several "Downs Syndrome" English Sparrows, but it is FAR more likely that the dove is sick or injured. In either case the dove needs to be caught so it can be examined, or it will end up being prey for another creature.


----------



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

Don't worry, I definitely wouldn't have clipped its wings. Anyway I still haven't seen the dove. I'll have a good look later today when it's not raining.


----------

